# flush photo-cell LED nightlight



## Darell (Dec 6, 2004)

I figured the "flush" would at least get Craig to look...

Just saw these on the Costco site, and they look pretty slick. I was trying to build something similar a while back - but coming up with the custom plastic pieces to make it look decent was tough!

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?prodid=11007111&whse=&topnav=&cat=4323


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 6, 2004)

{_imitating Beaver & Butthole_} heh heh heh...you said "*flush*"...heh heh heh... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Brock (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey these would be great in our hallway near the stairs. Right now I have the limelight’s in there, but the kids keep taking them out and playing with them, and trying to put them back in /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif This would solve that.

So Darell you have to get some and let me know if I need to have you buy even more and bring them to Vegas.


----------



## Darell (Dec 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Brock said:*
So Darell you have to get some and let me know if I need to have you buy even more and bring them to Vegas. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Fortunately for you, I have limitless funds to toss at these things - just to make sure they're up to your standards before YOU have to pay for them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I'll get right on it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Brock (Feb 7, 2005)

Darell first thanks again!

When installing it I took a small screwdriver and popped off the "grill" in front of the LED's. It is just snapped in there. I then put a small piece of white plastic from some store over the area and popped the grill back on. It was sticking out the sides, but once you snap the big front cover on it is all hidden. Nice and smooth! Try it out.

I may need to get more.


----------



## Darell (Feb 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Brock said:*
Darell first thanks again!

When installing it I took a small screwdriver and popped off the "grill" in front of the LED's. It is just snapped in there. I then put a small piece of white plastic from some store over the area and popped the grill back on. It was sticking out the sides, but once you snap the big front cover on it is all hidden. Nice and smooth! Try it out.

I may need to get more. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Great, I'm glad it is working so well. Didn't notice that the grill popped off! I just slipped some LSD film in there, and you're right - it is now way better!


----------



## greenlight (Feb 7, 2005)

That's where you hide it?


----------



## Darell (Feb 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*greenlight said:*
That's where you hide your LSD? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Well, you don't have to type it so LOUD!


----------



## Brock (Feb 7, 2005)

shhhh...

Actually it is a nice light. The kids tried to mess with it for a bit right after I installed it but couldn't do anything to it so they gave up and moved on. It has a nice unobtrusiveness about it also.

Of course after I installed it I wondered how much power it actually pulls. Darell did you by chance check it before you installed it?

Heck I am just going to order 2 more.


----------



## Brock (Feb 7, 2005)

What else should I get from Costco, they seem to have all sorts of neat things...


----------



## Darell (Feb 8, 2005)

Brock -

The thing draws less than I can measure, so it is somewhere in the 1W range. I'll bet it draws the same on or off. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

As for what else to buy, they have nice flat-panel TV's, appliances, cars, vacations... what do you need?


----------



## Brock (Feb 8, 2005)

Lights, more lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Darell (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, I took mine back apart and just ground down the LEDs with a drum sander on the Dremel. Works like a champ, and I get to save my expensive LSD for something better. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

